# water conditions in the Bottineau area?



## stickyIN (Aug 18, 2004)

I know that most on here are not really fond of NR hunters. But I was wondering if anyone could give me a water report for the bottineau area?
Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Here is a link that I use...

http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/products/current.html


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

sticky,
No report on the Bottneau area. Just had to say you have the wrong opinion of "most" of us on this site. Most of us hunt with NR hunters the entire season.


----------



## stickyIN (Aug 18, 2004)

Field Hunter, 
I wasnt trying to sound cross, just that the majority of the posts i have read on here have been known to slam NR hunters. I know the benefits we bring to the community that we hunt in. We respect the residents and have become friends with alot of the town people. I was just hoping for a honest response to my question. No disrespect to you or the other resident hunters on here that know how important it is for the state to have NR hunters. Thanks for the response.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

SickyIN, are u from IN if so where?


----------



## stickyIN (Aug 18, 2004)

Hoosier dhr, 
Yes I am from Indiana, I live in La Porte. Pretty close to you i see.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Do u ever hunt Fish lake? I have a cousin that lives in N Liberty and we hunt there a few times a year. We go all over , from N Webster/Warsaw area to Plymouth, St Joe Co and allover Elkhart Co.

We were scouting around Fish lake last Sat. and found a few small groups NW of the lake in some hay feilds but not very promising.

Anyway good luck this year. :beer:

Ty Forester


----------



## stickyIN (Aug 18, 2004)

hoosier dhr, 
yes i have hunted fish lake a few times. Nothing great out there. It is really hit and miss. We have a late harvest wheat field, that recently came out that is holding anywhere from 100 to 200 geese daily. So just hopeing that the weeds dont over run the field before Sept. 1. Cant wait to stack'em up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would say we have average water conditions here.It is starting to dry out...no rain for a couple weeks.

Farmers are just starting to swath early barley.

We had the first light frost here this morning...had to cover everything last night.


----------



## stickyIN (Aug 18, 2004)

Ken W. Thanks for that report. Are the potholes still hold an abundant of water or are there mud flats again?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't really driven around out in the country for awhile,so I can't answer that...we have frost again this morning.


----------



## SuperX2guy (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the water conditions update. If you have a chance to get out and survey the conditions further could you post on this site?
Signed - A NR who appreciates the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

stickyIN said:


> I wasnt trying to sound cross, just that the majority of the posts i have read on here have been known to slam NR hunters.


If you don't read Goosebuster3's posts, you probably won't read any.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Chris r u saying that GB3 slams NRs :lol:


----------

